# Looking for DTG shop in St. Aug/JAX, FL



## rbforrest (Mar 20, 2010)

We're a small screen printing, embroidery, and sign shop. We are seeing more than a few orders that would be great for a DTG printer. We're not really interested in getting into DTG because we just don't have time to make the investment worthwhile. However, we would like to establish a relationship with someone close by that we can use for DTG printing. 

If anyone is close to St. Augustine or Jacksonville, FL (we're in Ponte Vedra which is right in between them) and interested in establishing such a relationship please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## BogginOnaBudget (Sep 20, 2010)

did you ever find a DTG printer in jville?? i am in need of one asap!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

BogginOnaBudget said:


> did you ever find a DTG printer in jville?? i am in need of one asap!



Try this listing:

Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

_


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

Christopher Bright in Jacksonville. Email him at [email protected]


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello Deana,
Good to see you try to bring business to your customer.
You are a jewel of Anajet. Are u coming to AC?
Cheers! I still owe you a glass of wine.


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

We do DTG ant a coast that allows for re-sale profit Call and have a conversation. Might be beneficial
912 385 8977


----------

